# Any info on Cu-Es Custom 1973 or Va-Xp Winnebago



## lms0509 (Sep 6, 2001)

I am new to the whole RV experience and my husband and I are looking for a good used RV and have no idea on what to look for or avoid.  I need help on the following two RV's that we have found and are considering any info or advice would be greatly appreciated.  Here is the first one: 1977 Va-Xp 26' Winnebago, good condition but has 105,000 miles Is this a good RV and will the engine hold up with that many miles already on it.  Has current inspection and has generator.

Second one: 1973 Cu-Es Custom Dodge Champion 24' - good condition, 41,000 miles, needs inspected and does not have generator but has all of the hook ups for it.  How does this RV rate and how difficult and expensive to install a generator for it.

Third one: 1979 Champion Titan Class A 24', 37,000 miles has Dodge 440 engine, generator, air etc. out of state so I would need to get my state's inspection for it. 

Any help is appreciated, we are novice to the whole RV thing.

Thank you,
Lisa

Thank you


----------



## Gary B (Sep 6, 2001)

Any info on Cu-Es Custom 1973 or Va-Xp Winnebago

Hi Lisa, I have no idea what a Winnebago Va-Xp is, and you didn't say which chassis or engine or size, but 105000 miles is getting up there.

Likewise you didn't which Dodge engine in #2 but 41000 miles are alot  better The Champion line was a good rv in there time, a rv generator is going to cost between $1000 to $2500.00, if all the wiring is really there it should not be real difficult to install.

#3 37000 miles on a Dodge 440 is not really much at all particularlly in a 24' MH , all things being equall I go for the 79, 6 years newer, least miles, as I said the Champion/Tians were good MH's good luck in your search and happy trails GB


----------



## C Nash (Sep 6, 2001)

Any info on Cu-Es Custom 1973 or Va-Xp Winnebago

Lisa,
Not to familar with any of the M/H but would agree with Gary on the choice of the three with the info you have given. Any M/H of this age will probably need a lot of TLC.  Hope you are a DIY type person.  I would take the one are all and have a qualified mechanic ck it out for any mechanical defects even though they have passed state inspections.  A good mechanic can(don't laugh) even smell the trans dipstick and tell a lot about a trans. cond. Some things I would look for: tires, are they weather cracked? Sagging or discolored sealing (signs of leaks) soft spots in floors, walls. Do all appliances work a/c, furnace, fridge on gas and elec, stove and fan, plumbing (hook up to water and ck for leaks) EVERYWHERE under M/H, in cabinets, shower and all faucetts don't forget commode and hot water heater.  Fill all tanks, fresh water, gray and black holding tanks and ck for leaks. What about the dash air?  R12 unit can be VERY expensive to repair!!  Converted to 134a is better. Could go on and on but, I think you get the idea CHEEEEEEEEEEEEK it out and then ck again. You meet the GREATEST folks camping.  Have fun

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

